# Holding???



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Is the female holding???


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yes it seems so.
xris


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks Xris...


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like it to me too :thumb:


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Try to count the fry, I get lots out of mine, but they're small.


----------



## CichlidBreeder (Nov 1, 2011)

My Crimson Tide females have around 30 per brood.

I have 3 females in my breeding tank and they all sync up.... 90 fry at a time ....


----------

